# What every haunters home needs



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Found this on hauntedprops.com, and told Roxy i must have one!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I guess I'll have to get a matching coffin to put the baby butt wipes in now


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Baby butt wipes? Do tell!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, no baby involved That's just what I've always called those fresh wipes:jol:


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That thing is cool Spooky1


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Aug 11, 2010)

Super duper awesome


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Every home should have one!


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Ha ha love it.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

haha very cool!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Wonder if they have a cauldron shaped toliet....?? :xbones:


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

check this out too...found this toilet seat at Design Toscan
yesterday....perfect for our B&B when we finally get it....

http://www.designtoscano.com/produc...demon+from+the+depths+throne+seat+-+cl5335.do


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

http://www.designtoscano.com/product/code/CL5335.do

sorry about that


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now that's a throne


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice. I actually bought a toilet tissue spindel (the rod that the roll actually sits on) that, when moved, shreiks and makes all sorts of noises. I haven't had the chance to use it yet, but...I may have to get that roll holder to go with it. When I do my parties, no room gets overlooked for decor.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

We have trouble getting the kids to change the roll. That wouldn't help.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

DT, here's a more kid-friendly one on Amazon.com:






And here's the skellie toilet paper holder on Amazon.com at under $10:

Amazon.com: Spooky Halloween Toilet Paper Holder: Kitchen & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41HhGvKw4xL

And a complete bathroom set in Halloween style:

http://www.amazon.com/Halloween-Com...1_fkmr2_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1282237311&sr=1-3-fkmr2

Set includes:

Plastic Shower curtain (70" x 72") 
12 Shower hooks (3") ~6 Bat-shaped cold cast ceramic & 6 Black plastic rings 
U-shaped rug (22" x 23") 
Tank lid cover (11-1/2" x 21-1/2") 
Toilet seat cover (17-1/2" x 18")


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

How about this?

Amazon.com: The Scour Skull Toilet Brush: Kitchen & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51qi1k7uDZL


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 28, 2009)

PirateLady, I would love that. Even a seat top would work!


----------



## Morticia (Sep 5, 2009)

Awesome! LOL!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Couldn't help myself, I clicked on the amazon link for the scour skull toilet brush and did in fact order it, as well as the spooky toilet paper holder. Thanks to all who posted the links the various products!


----------



## Nevergoback (Oct 2, 2009)

I need three of all of those except the shower curtain.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

So cool! I really like the skull bowl brush holder. Wish I could get one!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I ordered the toilet paper hold a couple days ago.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice! definetly on the christmas list for haunters!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Just the thing for people who like to get the crap scared out of them!


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

I picked the wrong month to go over budget


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I really need one of these.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 has gotten very motivated about redoing the master bath now that the skellie toilet paper holder is on its way


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

We got the TP holder last week.  Now I have to decide if I should wait till the bathroom is redone, or to put it up now. :googly:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I've seen boney hand soap dishes and towel holders, as well as a towel rack similar to toilet paper holder. I think they were hand made by a potter in Rochester, NY, if I remember correctly. Anyone check etsy?


----------

